# Snap - Grab Current Song From Media Players



## SnappyTeam (Jan 23, 2021)

SnappyTeam submitted a new resource:

Snap - Grab Current Song From Media Players - Easily grab the currently playing song from a variety of media players!



> Ever noticed how sadly Snip by dlrudie doesn't support Winamp, FooBar2000, or even VLC Media Player? What if you wanted to use these media players instead? Well this is where Snap comes into play.
> 
> Inspired by Snip (but doesn't use any source-code from them!) we created a program to do just that.
> 
> Very simple to use and is free forever and ever. No more window capturing just a plain text file...



Read more about this resource...


----------

